
Can I save these documents on a dying machine from oblivion? – Super User - Immortalin
https://superuser.com/questions/1268868/can-i-save-these-documents-on-a-dying-machine-from-oblivion
======
tinus_hn
Call me cynical but this has ‘fake’ written all over it. It’s an interesting
challenge but the stated problem doesn’t really make sense.

~~~
mvdwoord
Cynical! :)

But it is a fun read regardless, imo. I like technical challenges involving a
lot of weirdness and most of all (arbitrary / unusual) restrictions.

